# A few NY pics of my own...



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Inspired by all the other NY pics. Here are a few that I took.



















St. Patricks













































Looking towards Times Square


















The eye's have it









I'm putting my foot down









Take your pick which one you like better




































I see dead people


















While I was walking down 5th Ave






















































I guess even Spiderman has to take a vacation sometime


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

very nice, i like the aerial ones


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Once again, great pictures Snareman. Loved the first one!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

You went to NY and didn't tell me? 

Nice pics


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry they got small. I guess I went over my bandwidth for my hosting for the month. They'll get big again on August 8th.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> You went to NY and didn't tell me?
> 
> Nice pics


Those were from past trips, before we were such good buddies.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Those were from past trips, before we were such good buddies.


Let me know next time :bigpimp:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Fantastic


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

Great work! good job!







:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> Let me know next time :bigpimp:


Well, I'm sitting in the airport in Detroit en route to NY for the weekend. Although I'm not sure I'll have much time for a mini-GTG. Going to see the Yankee's/Red Sux Sunday.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Snareman said:


> Well, I'm sitting in the airport in Detroit en route to NY for the weekend. Although I'm not sure I'll have much time for a mini-GTG. Going to see the Yankee's/Red Sux Sunday.


HAY!!! The Red Sox DO..NOT..SUCK!!!! FYI :bawling:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

:wow: your pictures are amazing....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BMW_GAL said:


> HAY!!! The Red Sox DO..NOT..SUCK!!!! FYI :bawling:


I think the series is 3-0 is it not????


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Snareman said:


> I think the series is 3-0 is it not????


YES...BUT the Red Sox did beat the Yankees in the series before this...SO HAA!!! So if you want to be exact, the series this year is 8-3 Red Sox, BOOYA!!!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow beautiful


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BMW_GAL said:


> YES...BUT the Red Sox did beat the Yankees in the series before this...SO HAA!!! So if you want to be exact, the series this year is 8-3 Red Sox, BOOYA!!!


But the yankees are in 1st, I'm at the game and they just hit 2 homeruns!!!!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Snareman said:


> But the yankees are in 1st, I'm at the game and they just hit 2 homeruns!!!!


yeah...well...I don't care!! Whatever...


----------

